# Your cable managment



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

I just want to see how neat other peoples things look. Just post your picture below lets try and get this thread going


----------



## mypg0306 (Mar 21, 2013)

I suggest that you should shows the cable management on the other side too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2013)

mypg0306 said:


> I suggest that you should shows the cable management on the other side too.



Why, no one cares about that side.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Why, no one cares about that side.



Haha yeah, I was going to say that that's not actually the "cable management" I want to see myself


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2013)

This was before I put my GTX680 on water cooling and cleaned it up even more.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48836


----------



## Jetster (Mar 21, 2013)

The back not so good I need to work on this area


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 21, 2013)

currently working on my sleeving.


----------



## KittyAssassin (Mar 21, 2013)

*My PC Wiring*

Just finished not to long ago..lays flat and is pretty clean


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> This was before I put my GTX680 on water cooling and cleaned it up even more.
> 
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb87/mocha989/DSCN1604.jpg



Damn,that's looking look what case is that ? I have the antec and it's extremely poor for cable management lol I wish I had the rubber doors


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

Jetster said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/Capture006.jpg
> 
> The back not so good I need to work on this area
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130321/Capture007.jpg



Wow that looks exellent! Are you over clicking with that heatsink ? I used to have but didn't know anything about ocing. How are your temps if so ?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll post mine tonight. I'll take new picture.

BTW, hard to have a nice cable management when you have alot of shit in the computer (6 fans, DVD, 2 HDD, 2 SSD)

xD

Your cable management guys are nice  Great job!


----------



## Crazykenny (Mar 21, 2013)

No shame in showing the other side


----------



## Jetster (Mar 21, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Wow that looks exellent! Are you over clicking with that heatsink ? I used to have but didn't know anything about ocing. How are your temps if so ?



i52500K is 72c at 4.4 GHz and the ram is at 1866. This is with prime95 running


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2013)

Heres mine:




The black wire running across the bottom goes to the fan on the side that is removed for this photo.
Looks good until you see the rats nest:





I have had the back side looking better but I like it this way, its easy to find the wires I want.  If they were all bundled up, changing stuff would be a nuisance.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 21, 2013)

wow mine looks just terrible. I need a  bteer case. The rocketfish is great for fitting rads pumps hdd's anything inside of it BUT it's main weak point is very hard to cable manage. I added a divider in mine and drilled holes but it still looks tacky. I'll post some pics today


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 21, 2013)

overclocking101 said:


> wow mine looks just terrible. I need a  bteer case. The rocketfish is great for fitting rads pumps hdd's anything inside of it BUT it's main weak point is very hard to cable manage. I added a divider in mine and drilled holes but it still looks tacky. I'll post some pics today



Mine is ugly looking as well, due to the old case I have.
Top mounted PSU and no cable management holes means bunching up a lot of the cables in to the either the 5.25" drive bays and folding the rest up into the top of the case.

A Corsair Obsidian 650D will be on the way soon so will do a before and after once the new case arrives.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

KittyAssassin said:


> Just finished not to long ago..lays flat and is pretty clean


Damn nice rig, what GPU do you have in there ? And where did you snag that LED Strip? And is it w/ remote?



Jetster said:


> i52500K is 72c at 4.4 GHz and the ram is at 1866. This is with prime95 running


Wow, that's actually pretty good i would have never thought it had that much in it 



Crazykenny said:


> No shame in showing the other side


Man that thing is beautiful inside and out. I'm defiantly jealous


----------



## mauriek (Mar 21, 2013)

One of my system, 6 HDD 2 SSD and 12 fans making it hard for cable management, specially the other side of the case is giving me a difficult time, i'm open for suggestion.. 

Currently under individual cable sleeving project every weekend to reduce the cable number and space use in the case.


----------



## KittyAssassin (Mar 21, 2013)

*Thanks Chum *

Yes there is a remote  And The GPU is a Saphire 7850 OC


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2419206&postcount=397


----------



## d1nky (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## adulaamin (Mar 21, 2013)

I've got no pics of the back but it is quite a mess in there. I'll post it asap.


----------



## Chummmleee (Mar 21, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> 
> I've got no pics of the back but it is quite a mess in there. I'll post it asap.





d1nky said:


> http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/7016/photo0073a.jpg



Wow both your guys builds look very similar & those pictures are very high quality what are you using ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130228/DSC_8491.jpg
> 
> I've got no pics of the back but it is quite a mess in there. I'll post it asap.



What is with all the fan grills?


----------



## d1nky (Mar 22, 2013)

Chummmleee said:


> Wow both your guys builds look very similar & those pictures are very high quality what are you using ?



that was taken off my phone, do you think they look similar I disagree, his looks far nicer.
I also got the ripjaws but my heatsink covers up two of my ram slots lol so had to squeeze an amd stick behind it till I update mobo (crosshair)


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 22, 2013)

Was working yesterday couldn't get a picture :S

More picture please:


----------

